# Scott Hologram Brille Psycho



## istracka (6. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute, ich habe schonmal einen Text hier verfasst und nachgefragt woher ich eine Hologram Brille mit dem Psycho Design von Scott herbekommen kann, jedoch hat mir das alles nicht weitergeholfen. Bei ebay ist eigentlich nie eine drin und in Motorradläden gibts auch nichts =(. Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee und könnt sie mir nennen, wär echt korrekt.
mfG

http://www.heeters.com/goggles.shtml  <--- da seht ihr sie nochmal in bissl größer


----------



## Blackmetall (6. Januar 2006)

mhh sowiet ich weiss www.louis.de
oder polo, musste mal sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## istracka (6. Januar 2006)

louis und polo haben sowas net =)


----------



## machero (7. Januar 2006)

www.melahn.de

sind aber im 2005er-Katalog als Auslaufartikel gekennzeichnet -> solange Vorrat reicht


----------



## istracka (8. Januar 2006)

schon angerufen leider  nein^^


----------

